
Top 6 web frameworks for Go as of 2017 - valuearb
https://blog.usejournal.com/top-6-web-frameworks-for-go-as-of-2017-23270e059c4b
======
valuearb
I posted this because I'm starting to learn Go to do my web projects with, and
wanted to see what people thought of the authors comparison charts, which
overwhelmingly favor Iris.

I'm predominantly a Swift developer, but have used Node.js/Javascript for
building web applications. Go seems like the better fit for me, so trying to
figure out a good toolkit to start with

